# Solved: how do I set dual-boot? (EasyBCD)



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

I have Windows 7 on Crive (SSD)
I have Windows 8 on Wrive (HDD)

the PC is set to boot the C Drive first, I have used EasyBCD to set the options but when i choose windows 8 to load it throws and error about winload.exe or something

anyone had any success?

for me to load it I have to press F12 and choose the W: Drive (HDD) - I want to have 3 seconds to choose windows 8 or windows 7 will load

thanks


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

sorry i mean HOW do i dual boot it? , looks like i need to do it within windows 8 but i think w8 has different boot files so wont work with easybcd


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

EDIT: SUSSED IT - simply set the HDD as primary drive and done the BCD edit in windows 8 and works a charm, now the HDD is invoked for windows 8 boot file and then launches windows 7 off the SSD if i dont choose w8 from list in 3 secs


----------

